

Cheap & Good Windows 8 Ultrabook Lenovo IdeaPad Yoga 11S Available at $799 - RaduTyrsina
http://wind8apps.com/lenovo-ideapad-yoga-11s-price-availability/

======
RaduTyrsina
I'll buy it if I had the dough!

~~~
woolf4ever
you should, it's pretty good

------
woolf4ever
you get quite a lot for $799. great value for your money. thanks for the share

~~~
RaduTyrsina
My pleasure!

